# Security and Safety Aide Per Diem University of Massachusetts - Medical School



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Security and Safety Aide Per Diem*
University of Massachusetts - Medical School 
in Worcester, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Adjunct/Part-Time
*Posted:* 04/18/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Job Number*: 2022-40271

*Department:* School - Public Safety - W842510

*Job Type:* Perdiem

*POSITION SUMMARY*: 
Under the direct supervision of the shift supervisor or designee, the Security and Safety Aide assists, monitors, and responds to security needs within the UMMS Campus (Hospital and School). The Security and Safety Aide will focus on deterring crime and protecting the organization's property, assets, and people.
*This is a per diem, non-benefited position. The hours vary and will be approx. 15-19 hours per week. 
ESSENTIAL FUNCTIONS
Facility Security*

Perform regular security checks of the building (rounds), checking doors, being alert to hazards, watching for theft, vandalism or any other potential risks, and fixed station monitoring 
Secure premises, and personnel. Perform personal/electronic surveillance, inspect buildings, equipment, and access points
Oversee control of entry and exit to the organization's premises and safeguard facilities, equipment, materials and employee property
Respond to exit door alarms
Monitor Pedestrian walkways and parking lots ensuring safety, traffic direction, and parking enforcement
Employee Assistance
Coordinate and administer security clearances. Issue employee guest badges, and verify accuracy of information prior to issuing clearances
Respond to requests for safety/security assistance from employees and visitors
Respond to requests for entry to locked facilities
*Public Safety Assistance*

Prevent losses and damage by reporting irregularities
Provide First Aid
Assist dispatch and police officers. Answer phones, communicate regularly via radio, maintain logs, monitor alarms, CCTV's, and communicate using teletype equipment
*Policy Enforcement*

Inform violators of hospital/school policy and procedures
Enforce hospital/school policies related to no smoking, door access, and badge monitoring
*Reporting and Departmental Support Requirements*

Complete incident and daily reports
Provide administrative and/or clerical support
*REQUIRED QUALIFICATIONS:*

HS Graduate or equivalent
2 years of experience and/or previous formal training in public safety or customer service area
Valid Massachusetts License to operate motor vehicle
Communication skills necessary to interact with employees, patients and visitors
CPR/First Aid certification required within three months of hire
*PREFERRED QUALIFICATIONS:*

2-Year College Degree
Certification in First Aid and CPR


----------



## 61071 (Jun 11, 2021)

It's clearly evident, due to the vast number of campus police officers that have recently left the department, that the medical school is transitioning into a non armed campus. This is a great opportunity for a security officer looking for state benefits once the campus completely loses their armed security thru attrition.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Draytonis said:


> It's clearly evident, due to the vast number of campus police officers that have recently left the department, that the medical school is transitioning into a non armed campus. This is a great opportunity for a security officer looking for state benefits once the campus completely loses their armed security thru attrition.


Not even close.

Due to the nature of the research conducted at the medical school (infectious diseases), they’re required by Federal regulations to have armed security with the power of arrest.

If you want a state unarmed security job, DMH/DPH and Mass College of Art are always hiring.


----------



## 61071 (Jun 11, 2021)

Roy Fehler said:


> Not even close.
> 
> Due to the nature of the research conducted at the medical school (infectious diseases), they’re required by Federal regulations to have armed security with the power of arrest.
> 
> If you want a state unarmed security job, DMH/DPH and Mass College of Art are always hiring.


The UMass "Chan" Medical School Police Officers weren't always armed. Likewise, federal law, 9 CFR§ 121.11 (Security), never states that security officers must have arrest authority: (a) An individual or entity required to register under this part must develop and implement a written security plan. *The security plan must be sufficient to safeguard the select agent or toxin against unauthorized access*, theft, loss, or release. I know that the state drug lab (UMass property) use to have just one State Trooper patroling building and grounds.

The UMass Medical Police Department (to the best of my knowledge) currently has the highest turnover rate of any police department in the state. Again, this is a good time for a Security Officer to enter employment with the university to obtain state benefits once the police department entirely loses their officers thru attrition.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Draytonis said:


> The UMass "Chan" Medical School Police Officers weren't always armed. Likewise, federal law, 9 CFR§ 121.11 (Security), never states that security officers must have arrest authority: (a) An individual or entity required to register under this part must develop and implement a written security plan. *The security plan must be sufficient to safeguard the select agent or toxin against unauthorized access*, theft, loss, or release. I know that the state drug lab (UMass property) use to have just one State Trooper patroling building and grounds.
> 
> The UMass Medical Police Department (to the best of my knowledge) currently has the highest turnover rate of any police department in the state. Again, this is a good time for a Security Officer to enter employment with the university to obtain state benefits once the police department entirely loses their officers thru attrition.


I know someone who works there, they’re absolutely required to be armed, due to their infectious disease research, I’ll find out the exact law/regulation.

Likewise, any museum/organization that has an Apollo moon rock is required to have armed security, 24/7. That’s the reason why security at the JFK Library is armed.


----------



## 61071 (Jun 11, 2021)

Roy Fehler said:


> I know someone who works there, they’re absolutely required to be armed, due to their infectious disease research, I’ll find out the exact law/regulation.
> 
> Likewise, any museum/organization that has an Apollo moon rock is required to have armed security, 24/7. That’s the reason why security at the JFK Library is armed.


Lol..lol...totally unnecessary. I'm retired and happy. If you choose not to recognize the federal law that I already sent you, that's completely up to you. Bottomline, for select agents (bio-hazardous and radioactive materials) a detailed security plan must be in place in order for law enforcement to respond in a timely manner when security calls (a.k.a. the UMass "Chan" Medical School Police Department). Unfortunately, the police officers there are unappreciated, understaffed and not properly utilized. For this reason, they are leaving in droves and transferring to local and state police departments. (Kudos To Them)

I foresee security officers taking over the medical school campus buildings with just a skeleton crew of UMass "Chan" Police Officers patrolling the grounds. Likewise, the "armed" UMass Memorial Police Department will occupy and patrol the medical center buildings (which are already leased to UMass Memorial Health) to enhance the overall policing needed and to make arrests when required. Oh... and Worcester PD is just down the street. 🚔


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

The hospital itself also contracts with the UMass Police. I think working the ER with junkies and the like might be some of the reason for the turnover..


----------



## 61071 (Jun 11, 2021)

Foxy85 said:


> The hospital itself also contracts with the UMass Police. I think working the ER with junkies and the like might be some of the reason for the turnover..


Exactly! It was brought to my attention that a UMass "Chan" Police Sergeant is currently out on injury due to the violent working conditions there. I mean why would you graduate from a police academy to work as a correction officer at some hospital/ER with a bunch of junkies, drunks, suicidal and homicidal patients. At least a correctional facility has *cages* to house the inmates. The conditions there have been going on for decades and the veteran UMass "Chan" Medical School Police Officers have had enough and are leaving because they are just tired of the *daily *combative atmosphere to include the *Emergency Mental Health Department* which is housed adjacent to the emergency room.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Draytonis said:


> Exactly! It was brought to my attention that a UMass "Chan" Police Sergeant is currently out on injury due to the violent working conditions there. I mean why would you graduate from a police academy to work as a correction officer at some hospital/ER with a bunch of junkies, drunks, suicidal and homicidal patients. At least a correctional facility has *cages* to house the inmates. The conditions there have been going on for decades and the veteran UMass "Chan" Medical School Police Officers have had enough and are leaving because they are just tired of the *daily *combative atmosphere to include the *Emergency Mental Health Department* which is housed adjacent to the emergency room.


I guess I’ll bite - what’s with the “Chan”

An ER is not a correctional facility. And their job responsibilities encompass everything a regular police officer from a town or city would do, with the added responsibility of hospital security. I don’t think they are shaking door knobs, but they’re tasked with policing the hospital population as well as the schools, along with traffic passing through. 

And being a city hospital, you can imagine all walks of life come through those doors.


----------



## 61071 (Jun 11, 2021)

Foxy85 said:


> I guess I’ll bite - what’s with the “Chan”
> 
> An ER is not a correctional facility. And their job responsibilities encompass everything a regular police officer from a town or city would do, with the added responsibility of hospital security. I don’t think they are shaking door knobs, but they’re tasked with policing the hospital population as well as the schools, along with traffic passing through.
> 
> And being a city hospital, you can imagine all walks of life come through those doors.


The UMass Medical School is now UMass "Chan" Medical School because of a large donation that was given by the Chan's family investment group.

And yes, the UMass Chan Medical School Police are required to "shake door knobs" especially when patrolling buildings off campus and all of them are required to carry a set of keys 🔑 to open doors when asked. Likewise, they have to check the Chancellor's house every night even when he's at home.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Draytonis said:


> The UMass Medical School is now UMass "Chan" Medical School because of a large donation that was given by the Chan's family investment group.
> 
> And yes, the UMass Chan Medical School Police are required to "shake door knobs" especially when patrolling buildings off campus and all of them are required to carry a set of keys 🔑 to open doors when asked. Likewise, they have to check the Chancellor's house every night even when he's at home.


Nowhere on their patches, badges, or cruisers do the words “Chan” or “Medical School” appear, it’s either “UMass Police” or “University of Massachusetts Police”.

I’m not sure what your beef is with them, I suspect you’re either a disgruntled former employee, someone who didn’t get hired by them, or someone who got locked up/sectioned/restrained by them.

As for checking the Chancellor’s house, I have no idea if that’s true, but even if it is, so what? The Boston PD has someone stationed outside the Mayor’s house 24/7, I guess that means they’re soon going to be unarmed security guards, as well? 🙄


----------



## 61071 (Jun 11, 2021)

Roy Fehler said:


> Nowhere on their patches, badges, or cruisers do the words “Chan” or “Medical School” appear, it’s either “UMass Police” or “University of Massachusetts Police”.
> 
> I’m not sure what your beef is with them, I suspect you’re either a disgruntled former employee, someone who didn’t get hired by them, or someone who got locked up/sectioned/restrained by them.
> 
> As for checking the Chancellor’s house, I have no idea if that’s true, but even if it is, so what? The Boston PD has someone stationed outside the Mayor’s house 24/7, I guess that means they’re soon going to be unarmed security guards, as well? 🙄


🤣 🤣 🤣 First of all, you asked the questions and I answered them. And stop trying to troll me *(THAT'S JUST CREEPY)*. I'm not here to debate with you or anyone else. Likewise, you would need to be better prepared (do some research and get back to me). Oh and as for the Boston Police having to guard the Mayor's Office 24/7, it's called *OVERTIME with a nice detail rate $$$*.

I have nothing but respect and admiration for all police officers doing the job honorably. The UMass Chan Medical School Police Officers are being undervalued, not properly utilized nor protected. God bless them but they should serve elsewhere at law enforcement agencies that care about their employees. The veteran police officers at UMass in Worcester (*hope that makes you feel better*) have left in droves because they couldn't see a better and brighter future.

Again, if you are a Security Officer looking for potential state benefits, then the UMass Chan Medical School would be a great fit for you.


----------



## wrangler (Jan 8, 2014)

Dealing with drug addicts homeless and mental patients absolutly sucks.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

wrangler said:


> Dealing with drug addicts homeless and mental patients absolutly sucks.


Imagine being the doctors, nurses, and patients having to deal with them with no police or security around to help protect them.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Draytonis said:


> 🤣 🤣 🤣 First of all, you asked the questions and I answered them. And stop trying to troll me *(THAT'S JUST CREEPY)*. I'm not here to debate with you or anyone else. Likewise, you would need to be better prepared (do some research and get back to me).


“Troll” you? Hardly, I just offered my opinion as to where your animosity towards UMass-Worcester PD comes from, and based on your reaction, I’d say I hit a home run.

So, which is it? Disgruntled former employee, didn’t make the cut to get hired, or got locked up/sectioned/restrained by them?



Draytonis said:


> Oh and as for the Boston Police having to guard the Mayor's Office 24/7, it's called *OVERTIME with a nice detail rate $$$*.


Guess again; that duty rotates among the district cars, unless someone volunteers to take the whole shift.



Draytonis said:


> I have nothing but respect and admiration for all police officers doing the job honorably. The UMass Chan Medical School Police Officers are being undervalued, not properly utilized nor protected. God bless them but they should serve elsewhere at law enforcement agencies that care about their employees. The veteran police officers at UMass in Worcester (*hope that makes you feel better*) have left in droves because they couldn't see a better and brighter future.


Welcome policing in 2022, people leave and they get replaced, it’s not limited to hospitals.



Draytonis said:


> Again, if you are a Security Officer looking for potential state benefits, then the UMass Chan Medical School would be a great fit for you.


If you want to be an unarmed state security guard, look at Mass College of Art or the DMH/DPH, UMass-Worcester PD isn’t going anywhere.


----------



## 61071 (Jun 11, 2021)

🤣 🤣 🤣 Yes, *Roy Fehler*, you are definitely trying to troll me and yes that's *CREEPY*. But since the responses have been viewed over 600 times, I will tell the readers the following: "I have been in law enforcement for well over 30 years via military, municipal, federal and state police positions. I'm a happily retired police sergeant and enjoyed my time in law enforcement with *no regrets*."

Back to the subject at hand, being a certified Veterans Affairs *"Federal - Hospital"* Police Officer, I know for certain that the UMass Chan Medical School Police Officers are not being properly utilized. It's not safe for them and officers are always out on injury. Likewise, their officers are leaving in droves because it's getting worse. They just don't have the required numbers of personnel to safeguard Toxic and Select Agents, radioactive materials, The Central State Drug Lab, The Emergency Mental Health Department, the hospital psych ward, the emergency room and hospital floors. So... FOR NOW it's best not to be part of this department until changes are made. However, *security officers* should be hired to complement the law enforcement staff that are still there.
*- END OF STORY - *


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Draytonis said:


> 🤣 🤣 🤣 Yes, *Roy Fehler*, you are definitely trying to troll me and yes that's *CREEPY*. But since the responses have been viewed over 600 times, I will tell the readers the following: "I have been in law enforcement for well over 30 years via military, municipal, federal and state police positions. I'm a happily retired police sergeant and enjoyed my time in law enforcement with *no regrets*."


So, you couldn’t stick with one agency for more than a few years?

Got it….so, that narrows it down to disgruntled former employee, or couldn’t make the cut to get hired.

Which is it?



Draytonis said:


> Back to the subject at hand, being a certified Veterans Affairs *"Federal - Hospital"* Police Officer, I know for certain that the UMass Chan Medical School Police Officers are not being properly utilized. It's not safe for them and officers are always out on injury. Likewise, their officers are leaving in droves because it's getting worse. They just don't have the required numbers of personnel to safeguard Toxic and Select Agents, radioactive materials, The Central State Drug Lab, The Emergency Mental Health Department, the hospital psych ward, the emergency room and hospital floors. So... FOR NOW it's best not to be part of this department until changes are made. However, *security officers* should be hired to complement the law enforcement staff that are still there.
> *- END OF STORY - *


Whether or not they’re being properly utilized is certainly open for debate, but I absolutely, positively guarantee that the UMass-Worcester PD will still be in place, still armed, and still with arrest powers, in 10/15/20 years.


----------



## 61071 (Jun 11, 2021)

Roy Fehler said:


> So, you couldn’t stick with one agency for more than a few years?
> 
> Got it….so, that narrows it down to disgruntled former employee, or couldn’t make the cut to get hired.
> 
> ...


Hmmm... I think you wanted to say, "Thank you for your service." Your Welcome! Unfortunately, I'm not a professional blogger (like yourself). I spend most of my time on the golf course; "living my best life" with family and friends. In any event, happy trolling to you and enjoy your CREEPY time on "Mass Cop Forum". 🤣


----------



## 61071 (Jun 11, 2021)

Roy Fehler said:


> So, you couldn’t stick with one agency for more than a few years?
> 
> Got it….so, that narrows it down to disgruntled former employee, or couldn’t make the cut to get hired.
> 
> ...


You positively guarantee? Must be nice to be you. Again, "I foresee security officers taking over the medical school campus buildings with just a skeleton crew of UMass "Chan" Police Officers patrolling the grounds. Likewise, the "armed" UMass Memorial Police Department will occupy and patrol the medical center buildings (which are already leased to UMass Memorial Health) and make arrests when required. Oh... and Worcester PD is just down the street 🚔." This is a great opportunity for Security Officers looking for state benefits and a pension plan.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Dude - move on…


----------



## 61071 (Jun 11, 2021)

Foxy85 said:


> Dude - move on…


I agree. I just needed to educate you and any other readers with regards to the need of more security officers at UMass Chan Medical School.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Draytonis said:


> I agree. I just needed to educate you and any other readers with regards to the need of more security officers at UMass Chan Medical School.


Right… I think Roy has you pegged, to be honest..


----------



## 61071 (Jun 11, 2021)

No... I think the "pegging" is between you and Roy  . I don’t get down like. But I'm not judging. To each his own.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

61071 said:


> No... I think the "pegging" is between you and Roy  . I don’t get down like. But I'm not judging. To each his own.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

61071 said:


> No... I think the "pegging" is between you and Roy  . I don’t get down like. But I'm not judging. To each his own.


No, you report posts like a female dog. 

Run along now...


----------



## Blk007 (8 mo ago)

Kilvinsky said:


> *Security and Safety Aide Per Diem*
> University of Massachusetts - Medical School
> in Worcester, MA
> 
> ...


I spoke to a UMass Police Officer and he said that the officers just issued a "Vote of No Confidence" against the Chief. Things must be rough over there.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

at my place, we should have voted NO CONFIDENCE against Joe Stalin YEARS ago. Thankfully, he's gone. He's still alive, but he's gone.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

61071 said:


> You positively guarantee? Must be nice to be you. Again, "I foresee security officers taking over the medical school campus buildings with just a skeleton crew of UMass "Chan" Police Officers patrolling the grounds. Likewise, the "armed" UMass Memorial Police Department will occupy and patrol the medical center buildings (which are already leased to UMass Memorial Health) and make arrests when required. Oh... and Worcester PD is just down the street 🚔." This is a great opportunity for Security Officers looking for state benefits and a pension plan.


Is this a new sock puppet account? What happened to “Draytonis”? Did you login and post under one of your fake accounts by mistake?

Admins/moderators, aren’t multiple accounts prohibited? 🤔

Anyway, keep dreaming that the department that either shitcanned you or wouldn’t hire you is going to become unarmed security.


----------

